# Commands not redirected properly on FreeBSD Manual Pages



## bugzeo (Jan 7, 2022)

Reading this post:
search what port/package provides file "x"

The command applied is *pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/sudo*, however the man page has not been updated to redirect or mention "pkg info":





						pkg_info(1)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 7, 2022)

See pkg-info(8). The post you found is ages old, written before "pkgng" came to existence.

(and btw, you'd just use pkg-which(8) for that nowadays)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 7, 2022)

The page for _which_ port?

`pkg provides bin/pkg_info` finds nothing; `pkg provides /pkg_info` finds eight packages …


----------

